# New coder looking for experience in Tyler, TX



## DMRgn2010 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Updated Resume for coding position in Tyler, Texas area*

*I am posting my updated resume for 2012:*

*OBJECTIVE*
To obtain a coding career where I may utilize my skills, knowledge, and training in the medical coding field

*WORK EXPERIENCE*
07/19/2011- Present
Trinity Mother Frances
Tyler, Texas, (903) 531-4435
- Volunteer (Clerical/Medical records), Health at Work 

11/2003 – 12/2010
Greenberg Smoked Turkeys
Tyler, Texas, (903) 595-0725
-Seasonal Office Assistant/Proofreader

08/2009 – 11/2009
Sigal Heart Center
Tyler, Texas, (903) 592-6355
-Medical Records Clerk

02/2009 – 08/2009
Trinity Mother Frances
Tyler, Texas, (903) 531-4435
-Volunteer (Adult/Student), Hospitalist Office 

05/2004 – 08/2004
University of Texas Health Center
Tyler, Texas, (903) 877-7943
-Temporary Clerical Assistant 

*PROFESSIONAL MEMBERSHIPS*
AAPC member, 04/30/2010

*CERTIFICATIONS*
CPC-A, 06/16/2011

*EDUCATION*
*Tyler Junior College, Tyler, Texas*
AAS Degree/Certificate of Proficiency in Medical Office Administrative Assistant, 05/2009
Certificates of Proficiency in Computer Informational Systems Applications/Mgmt, 08/1993

*References available upon request*


----------

